# UVM CREAM program



## hcammack (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 
I am new here! I am a student at University of Vermont and I am in the CREAM program. We have about 70 animals total usually having 34 lactations in the barn. Usually equally split Jersey's and Holsteins. I love the Jersey's and we have some great ones at least 6 90 Excellent to 92 Excellent rated cows in the barn now. We also have a lot of their good daughters coming up now. The Holsteins are also good but not as high quality as the Jerseys. Here is a link to the CREAM programs website http://www.uvm.edu/~creamer/. 

I have also hand milked Jersey's on an organic pasture based farm. We sold raw milk, made butter, yogurt, cheese, and buttermilk. The name of this farm was Essex Farm in upstate NY I am going to be working there again next summer. Look up the farmers book Kristin Kimball's The Dirty Life. Its a great book about farming. 

Here is UVM CREAM Legion Syrup she is out of UVM's Simone cow family which is a great show family with many excellent rated cows. 






Here is UVM Senior Felicia an excellent cow out of the Fern cow family. 





Looking forward to talking about cows with everyone, 
Henry


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice looking cows! Welcome! Does this mean you are studying to be a large animal vet?


----------



## hcammack (Dec 13, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Nice looking cows! Welcome! Does this mean you are studying to be a large animal vet?


No but the 14 other people in the program are studying to become vets and most that leave the CREAM program decide to go the Large animal route. My major is Ecological Agriculture. I am mostly interested in dairy and I would like to have a diversified farm with a small Jersey herd. 

Henry


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 13, 2010)

Sounds good. Good luck to you!


----------



## hcammack (Dec 13, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Sounds good. Good luck to you!


Thanks


----------



## happyhensny (Dec 13, 2010)

I always loved the Jersey's, they are very sweet and pretty.


----------



## hcammack (Dec 15, 2010)

happyhensny said:
			
		

> I always loved the Jersey's, they are very sweet and pretty.


Yeah Jerseys are some of my favorites. What bulls is everyone using on their Jersey's.


----------

